# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Which equipment/brand do you use?

## CeraDigital

Just curious as to who uses what brand, and who prefers which brand over which.

I used to shoot with mainly Nikon until switching to Canon. I like Canon a lot better for various reasons. I shoot with D-SLR's. What about you? Do you use Point and shoots? D-SLR's? Anything out of the ordinary?

----------


## ChicaPiton519

I use a Digital Canon Rebel XT,
on occasion i use my moms XTi...

----------


## SatanicIntention

Konica Minolta DiMage Z2

----------


## lord jackel

I had Minolta and when Sony bought them switched over.  I almost changed to Canon but their menus and user interface are horrible (I prefer how simple Sony has made it)

For most of my pics:
Sony A700 DSLR
100mm 2.8F Macro lens
Home built light box

----------


## monk90222

Nikon D40x and I also have a Sony Cybershot point and shoot to take with me..The Nikon stays home for snake photo shoots...

----------


## CeraDigital

I suppose I should name my equipment lol  :Razz: 

Camera Bodies-
Canon 400D D-SLR
Canon 20D D-SLR

Lenses-
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro
Canon EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM Telephoto
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Autofocus Standard
Sigma 50mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro
Tamron AF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 Zoom - Wide Angle

Flashes-
Canon 430 EX TTL speedlite
Canon 580 EX II E-TTL II speedlite
Canon Twin Lite Macro flash

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Andrew, have you tried the canon ef-s 55-250 zoom with image stabilization? It is absolutely amazing lol. my mom just got it and i think i have played with it more than she has!

----------


## CeraDigital

> Andrew, have you tried the canon ef-s 55-250 zoom with image stabilization? It is absolutely amazing lol. my mom just got it and i think i have played with it more than she has!


Haha nope! I have tried some other IS lenses though, and they rock!

----------


## ChicaPiton519

I took some candids while my mom was shooting family portrates at the beach, and i got some amazing photos of the two youger spastic boys and the pics were clear and stuff... even zoomed out =]

----------


## CeraDigital

Very nice  :Smile:  You should post some of your shots!

----------

_ev477_ (10-16-2008)

----------


## ChicaPiton519

i will try either tonight or tomorrow, im workin vbs in the morning and i need to get to bed sorta early =]

----------


## spk329

Nikon D200

----------


## CeraDigital

> i will try either tonight or tomorrow, im workin vbs in the morning and i need to get to bed sorta early =]


Woot! Cannot wait to see  :Smile:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i currently have a canon rebel (non-digital), and a canon powershot (digital).  i think the main reason is because my dad always used canon when he was a photographer... and i know its a great brand.
that said, i'm trying to decide between a nikon and a canon for a d-slr.  a good friend of mine has a nikon and i love it, takes great photos too, but like i said the brand loyalty is with canon for now.
any reason i should go one way or the other?

----------


## CeraDigital

> i currently have a canon rebel (non-digital), and a canon powershot (digital).  i think the main reason is because my dad always used canon when he was a photographer... and i know its a great brand.
> that said, i'm trying to decide between a nikon and a canon for a d-slr.  a good friend of mine has a nikon and i love it, takes great photos too, but like i said the brand loyalty is with canon for now.
> any reason i should go one way or the other?


No reason at all you should go with one brand or the other. All the various models and brands have their ups, and they have their downs. Choose whats most comfortable for you, and what suites your needs best  :Smile:

----------


## panthercz

I use all Canon gear, except for studio lights, Canon doesn't make those.  :Smile: 

I even bought my wife a Canon SD950 IS to pack around and she loves it.

----------


## cinderbird

I have a Nikon D80 body and a 60mm dedicated macro lens, a 17-55 and a 35-200, all Nikon. and i loves it.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Woot! Cannot wait to see


i dont have a ton up here yet, because i dont have all of them on my computer... =]
they are on my mom's =]

http://passion4pythons.deviantart.com/

----------


## ADEE

Canon Rebel XTi which is a DSLR... i LOOOVEEE IT!

----------


## kjhowland

Canon XT
Canon 18 - 55 lens
Canon 70-300 IS lens
Canon Speedlite 430 flash

I also use a Canon Point & Shoot on occassion

----------


## Geezer

I've become sorta friendly with a Nikon D-50 and almost like it.

I think Nikon glass is much better than Canon. but ultimately its the eye looking throught the glass. :Smile:

----------


## redpython

> I've become sorta friendly with a Nikon D-50 and almost like it.
> 
> I think Nikon glass is much better than Canon. but ultimately its the eye looking throught the glass.



lemme know how you like nikon's 85 f/1.2.    oh wait, canon is the only one that makes that....

----------


## Geezer

> lemme know how you like nikon's 85 f/1.2.    oh wait, canon is the only one that makes that....


Dont know what your talking about, but sounds awesome! :Sweeet:

----------


## Schlyne

I have a canon digital rebel (not an XT, I have an older model)

I'm sticking to canon's now, since I have lenses meant for that one, but Nikon seems to be just as good or better.

----------


## redpython

right here is why canon is better:

http://holzking.net/gallery/albums/r...ensessmall.jpg


not to mention it took nikon 6 years to put a CMOS censor inside their DSLR's, unfortunately it is only in their two top models.

----------


## CeraDigital

> http://holzking.net/gallery/albums/r...ensessmall.jpg


Now that is just downright sessy. Nuff' said.

----------


## Schlyne

> right here is why canon is better:
> 
> http://holzking.net/gallery/albums/r...ensessmall.jpg
> 
> 
> not to mention it took nikon 6 years to put a CMOS censor inside their DSLR's, unfortunately it is only in their two top models.


Oddly enough when I did the research for buying my rebel, all of the camera review places said that the sensor was better on the canon than the nikon.  I haven't seen any statements like that in years though.

----------


## CeraDigital

> Oddly enough when I did the research for buying my rebel, all of the camera review places said that the sensor was better on the canon than the nikon.  I haven't seen any statements like that in years though.


It is  :Wink:  That and Canon's been breaking good grounds, with their new sensors...right now they have a 21+ MP sensor...something Nikon could only drool over for the time being.

----------


## redpython

well megapixels dont make or break a camera.  and the more megapixels you cram into a sensor, the more noise you can have.

Schlyne, the reason being is that canon uses CMOS sensors which process images much better than CCD sensors.  Nikon finally caught on w/ the D300 and D3.  But these cameras are $1800 and $5000.  

The canon 5D is 3 years old, 12.7 MP and a full frame sensor.  Even though the technology is considered "old" it still pretty much out performs anything out there under $2200.  

I will never switch to nikon, just due to the fast primes canon offeres: 35 f/1.4, 50 f/1.2, 85 1.2, 135 f/2...and if it weren't for having an intern, i would probably sell all of my zooms.

I have a friend who is a wedding photog who is a nikon shooter...everytime we talk, I get the vibe she is one ste closer to switching over to nikon.

----------


## ryan9815

Im a Nikon guy  :Smile: 

New to photography so I got the Nikon D40 with 18-55mm and the 55-200vr.

It has been an awsome camera so far. Stoked to get snakes so I can photography them.

----------


## CeraDigital

> well megapixels dont make or break a camera.  and the more megapixels you cram into a sensor, the more noise you can have.


This is where the processor and other technologies come in to aid in noise reduction, and color accuracy. The MP do make a difference, especially when in comes to catching detail, and cropping. Fairly important for macro photographers. Otherwise, there'd be no need for the jump in size of MP as the camera's advance.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow, that about says it all doesn't it! 

I've got a Canon and so does the rest of my family!

----------


## chimpkin

I guess I am the odd man out. I bought the Olympus E-510. So far happy with it and for the price you can't beat it. I have compared it in person with the Rebel xti and the Nikon d40x and it is on par.

The only trouble I have had so far is shooting in RAW. I had to update my Photoshop to the newest Camera Raw version. That was kind of annoying but oh well.

----------


## ajeff

I have a Canon 30D as my main camera. Also have a modified 20D that has the IR filter removed to improved red response for my astrophotography. This camera also serves as a backup camera (with out the IR filter, I do need a custom white balance, but nothing major)

Lenses included Canon: 24mm f/2.8; 50mm f/1.8; 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM version; and 70-200mm f/4L

For now  :Smile: 

Also have a canon Elan7ne Film body that hardly gets used anymore and loaded with a half roll of Fuji Provia 400 Slidefilm that still needs shot up after 2 years  :Surprised: 

A 430 speed light, the TC-80N3 timer control and a bunch of other stuff

----------


## Ladydragon

well my camera brand wasn't even listed  :Sad:   but I use a kodak easyshare Z1275.  I think Ive used Kodak brand for as long as I can remember.  that being said, once I figured out the macro and manual settings on my camera ( :Rolleyes2:  only took me 6 months  :Razz: ) I surprise myself with how good some of my close up shots are.

----------


## Entropy

Canon 40D and a Canon 350D(AKA XT). For a carry around point and shoot I have the Canon SD1000

----------


## Clementine_3

I use a Canon Rebel XT (digital), Canon Elan 7e (film) and sometimes my Canon Rebel (film).  I think the Elan 7e is the best of the bunch but use my Rebel XT the most, it's digital after all  :Smile: 
I use Canon lenses; 75-300mm (4-5.6), 100mm (2.8) macro and 28-105mm (3.5-4.5).  
I so wish they would make digital eye control but I'm sure I wouldn't be able to afford it if they do!

----------


## Christina

my slr is an olympus OM-1, all manual, no electronics on it except for the light meter. i love it so much!

and my point and shoot coincidentaly is also an olympus- the stylus 1010.  it's a great camera- 10 mp and 8x zoom.  definately worth every cent. 

olympus isn't necessarily the brand people flock to, but they have real quality stuff for a generally good price.

----------


## hoax

Got a Nikon D60 today.

Not to much of a review avail yet! but I will spend most of my time playing with it so i can give you guys what i think....

I only have the 18 - 55 camera lens right now. I will most likely be buying a new lens after I do some research. I am going to be using it mainly for photographing snakes but i will be using it for family events and just plain old fun.

----------

